# Is my new Hamilton too big for my wrist? 42mm / 38mm dilemna!



## Electric Sheep (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi guys

Just got a lovely new Hamilton Khaki Automatic through the mail today, but I'm worried it wears a little too big on my wrist for this classic, understated style of watch (see photos below - I've kept the tag and plastic on the face in case I send it back). I opted for the 42mm and I have 7 inch wrists. I reckon 40mm (not available for this model! o|) would be perfect and am concerned that the 38mm will be too small. Any opinions/advice much appreciated!

Cheers
Steve

View attachment 12767289
View attachment 12767291
View attachment 12767293


----------



## JCS-2000 (Mar 28, 2016)

Go with the 38 mm version


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnt (Apr 16, 2012)

Definitely go 38mm.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

watches always look a little bigger in wrist shot photos, but based on the side view with the straps going straight down... too big


----------



## bwvan (Dec 20, 2016)

38mm


----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)

I would say yes, too big.


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

It's a bit big, to be honest. The 38 will wear close to a 40 (dial size anyway) since there is no rotating bezel. Save the larger sizing for more of a sports watch


----------



## tinknocker (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, their lugs are long. My 38 has a lug to lug of about 47mm


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

Definitely to big.


----------



## chirs1211 (Sep 29, 2009)

Have to agree this is too big, i have the 42mm but my wrist is 7.75mm and fits nicely.
38mm should suit you well 

Chris


----------



## MikeyMo34 (Aug 11, 2016)

I have similar wrists, tried on a friend's 38mm Khaki, it was perfect!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

You might look more attractive to women with big watches


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

As others have said, that definitely seems to exceed the bounds of what is generally considered good taste. The lugs shouldn’t hang off your wrist, and the strap should angle out from the lugs, not in or straight down. 
I think a lot of people have trouble with Hamilton sizes, because they think they need a 42mm, for whatever reason, but don’t take into account the fairly long lug-to-lug measurements of many Hamilton watches.


----------



## Electric Sheep (Dec 30, 2017)

Many thanks for all the responses guys, a clear consensus. I feel reassured that the 38mm is the right way to go. Will follow up when I get the replacement.

All the best,
Steve


----------



## mikep80 (Jun 20, 2012)

Electric Sheep said:


> Many thanks for all the responses guys, a clear consensus. I feel reassured that the 38mm is the right way to go. Will follow up when I get the replacement.
> 
> All the best,
> Steve


I think you will be much happier with that decision.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Yea too big, it's the lug to lug that's the problem, not the diameter. The 38 will be great!


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

I have 7 inch wrists and will be opting for the new Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Manual Wind No Date in 38 mm when it's released here in Los Estados Unidos:
Hamilton Brings Back an Affordable Classic With the New Khaki Field Mechanical - Worn & Wound

On the other hand, I may be tempted to spring for a Watches By Nick Field Standard Fluted:
https://orionwatch.com/orion-special-edition/field-standard-fluted


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

The very similar Khaki King is 40 mm. That might be your sweet spot. Otherwise, I agree that the 42 mm is too big.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

OP, it just might be slightly big for your tbh. 

I have 6.5" wrists and got the 40mm Khaki King. The lug to lug on mine is 49.3mm and the height is 11.4mm.


----------



## rarewrist (Sep 18, 2016)

Too big, try a 36 or 38 mm


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Sorry Steve but even allowing for the way that wrist shots can make watches look bigger than they actually are I reckon you need the 38mm.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

The narrow wrist dilemma, i know it well. The lugs are very long on that particular model - even on the 38mm however, you'll be much happier with the smaller watch.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Go for the 38mm. Those Khaki models have long lugs so it won't look as small as you think.

Remember, the watch does not have to cover every millimetre of ones wrist.

IMHO watches look better with some wrist exposed.


----------



## triumphrox (Nov 22, 2014)

I've got a 7.5 inch wrist. Most of my watches are 40 mm or larger, so when I decided to get a Khaki Field I went for the 42. I didn't like the way it looked and returned it for the 38. Much better.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

I’m almost annoyed Hamilton makes this large version. There’s really only a tiny niche market that this will look good on, and that’s in the 8.5” + wrist size imo.


----------



## triumphrox (Nov 22, 2014)

Vlance said:


> I'm almost annoyed Hamilton makes this large version. There's really only a tiny niche market that this will look good on, and that's in the 8.5" + wrist size imo.


I have to agree. IMHO it just doesn't look right in the larger version. That said, regardless of the size it's a great watch for the money.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

triumphrox said:


> I have to agree. IMHO it just doesn't look right in the larger version. That said, regardless of the size it's a great watch for the money.


I love the watch. Thinking to pick one up this year.


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

Photos do make watches look bigger nevertheless it still looks too big.


----------



## Mkart31 (Oct 9, 2016)

I do own an Intramatic 38mm watch and for me the size is perfect. It all depends on your wrist size.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

I have the 42mm and do think I would have been better off with the 38mm. I still wear it, but definitely not as often as I would if it was a bit smaller.


----------



## Fieldcj (Mar 18, 2016)

I started off with the 42mm... Switched it for the 38mm. Much, much better... Go for the 38!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weua (Jan 5, 2018)

Electric Sheep said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just got a lovely new Hamilton Khaki Automatic through the mail today, but I'm worried it wears a little too big on my wrist for this classic, understated style of watch (see photos below - I've kept the tag and plastic on the face in case I send it back). I opted for the 42mm and I have 7 inch wrists. I reckon 40mm (not available for this model! o|) would be perfect and am concerned that the 38mm will be too small. Any opinions/advice much appreciated!
> 
> ...


I am surprised no one lied and said the 42mm looks great on you. But don't overestimate yourself, by the looks of it even the 40mm would be big on your wrist, and possibly even the 38 will barely be acceptable.


----------



## Weua (Jan 5, 2018)

Electric Sheep said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just got a lovely new Hamilton Khaki Automatic through the mail today, but I'm worried it wears a little too big on my wrist for this classic, understated style of watch (see photos below - I've kept the tag and plastic on the face in case I send it back). I opted for the 42mm and I have 7 inch wrists. I reckon 40mm (not available for this model! o|) would be perfect and am concerned that the 38mm will be too small. Any opinions/advice much appreciated!
> 
> ...


I am surprised no one lied and said the 42mm looks great on you, a lot of people here will tell another member their oversized watch looks greeeeaaat even though it is way too big. But don't overestimate yourself, by the looks of it even the 40mm would be big on your wrist, and possibly even the 38 will barely be acceptable.


----------



## barfly77 (Sep 1, 2017)

take 38mm bro..


----------



## vttai84 (Jul 1, 2018)

hi everyone, my wrist is only 5.9 inches (5cm flat), is it alright if i go for the 38mm Hamilton ? tks.


----------



## celan (Apr 28, 2018)

Duplicate post


----------



## celan (Apr 28, 2018)

I have a 7.5" wrist and my favorite watch at the moment is a 38mm Glycine Airman 18. I always thought that size was too small for me, but I have to admit that I love the way smaller watches looks and feel. I recently ordered a 42mm Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT and thought it looked huge on my wrist and felt like a rock. Its long lugs also didn't angle down much and made the watch look awkward. So I sold it. I'm beginning to think that anything bigger than 41mm is just too big for me.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

I suggest you go with 38mm.


----------



## Fieldcj (Mar 18, 2016)

Absolutely... 38mm. I had a 42 and I really tried to make it work. Ended up flipping it for a 38 and it's much much better. Go for it. 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## RailroadMentality (Feb 20, 2017)

Glad to see your post, as I have been looking for my next watch for more than a year now. At the beginning of my search I thought I needed at least a 45mm. My wrist is about 6.5", and after looking at thousands of watches here on WUS and WatchRecon, I've realized 41mm would be a max size for my wrist. Your photos of the 42mm on your 7" wrist confirms my theory. Though I used to think 38mm to be unfashionably small, I've discovered it is a suitable minimum for me. Anything bigger than 41 would look like the watch was wearing me. OTHERWISE---I'd love to get a Bulova Moon black no-date! 

To my eye, it does also depend on the particular watch and the particular wrist.


----------



## RailroadMentality (Feb 20, 2017)

Glad to see your post, as I have been looking for my next watch for more than a year now. At the beginning of my search I thought I needed at least a 45mm. My wrist is about 6.5", and after looking at thousands of watches here on WUS and WatchRecon, I've realized 41mm would be a max size for my wrist. Your photos of the 42mm on your 7" wrist confirms my theory. Though I used to think 38mm to be unfashionably small, I've discovered it is a suitable minimum for me. Anything bigger than 41 would look like the watch was wearing me. OTHERWISE---I'd love to get a Bulova Moon black no-date! 

To my eye, it does also depend on the particular watch and the particular wrist.


----------



## hammyusr (2 mo ago)

No Watch should be larger than 39mm (40mm maybe). 36-39mm is the ideal size no matter your wrist. Watches should fit like mine. See? 36mm. Proper fit.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

hammyusr said:


> No Watch should be larger than 39mm (40mm maybe). 36-39mm is the ideal size no matter your wrist. Watches should fit like mine. See? 36mm. Proper fit.
> 
> View attachment 17086961


Solid information. However, I doubt the OP will see it considering he has not logged on since Jan 4, 2019.


----------

